# Happy Easter to all, I'm ready for company.Please stop by.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 1, 2018)

The ham is in the oven and the Grandkids are on their way. Happy Easter to everyone. I hope you will enjoy the day also.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 1, 2018)

We had it like this once, when we lived in So Calif. and my wife's two sisters, the once sister's husband and my wife's mom came for Easter Dinner. Wife decorated the table.........which was beautiful. She cooked the ham, but I made the mashed potatoes. Everyone loved her ham, but also loved my potatoes. It was an extremely nice Easter. 

BUT, after leaving California, it's just been my wife and I for Easter. A couple of times we cooked an Easter Dinner, but don't do that anymore........just too much work for just the two of us. We may go out for Easter Dinner today, but my wife is battling the Stomach Flu, so maybe not. 

Happy Easter to you and your family!


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2018)

I had a hot cross bun for breakfast this morning.  I hadn't had one for years and forgot how good they were.  Other than that, it's left-over meatloaf for Easter dinner.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful spread Ruth. That looks so tastefully done. :hatlaugh1:
Have a fabulous day with those loving grand kids of yours. 
I’m jealous!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 1, 2018)

All the plates facing the same way - wow that's attention to detail   - I'm sure the food will taste great too.  I'm just starting to prepare things.  Goose in the oven.  The potatoes, kale, carrots and parsnips are all home grown.  A nice bottle of Portuguese wine , and a white port chilling gently in the fridge.  Just a normal Sunday here:lol::lol:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Lara (Apr 1, 2018)

Very impressive Ruth and Capt Lightning. 

A dinner party for 10 is no easy undertaking, Ruth, but you seem to be in control. Beautiful home and table setting too.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter, Ruth!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks lovely, Ruth.   I hope you had a nice day with your family.   We enjoyed ham and all the trimmings at my MIL's house with extended family today.   Egg hunt for the little ones was a big hit, too.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 1, 2018)

Lovely table setting, Ruth.  Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------

